# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Actie tegen 'fabels' rond prik baarmoederhalskanker - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://nt1.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=mVUQh-pg5e0J&imgurl=www.dag.nl/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/vaccinatie-baarmoederhalskanker-begonnen.jpg width=80 height=53 alt="" border=1>
Dag.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Actie tegen &#39;fabels&#39; rond prik baarmoederhalskanker*
*Trouw*
(Novum) - De opkomst bij de prik tegen baarmoederhalskanker valt tegen. Nadat op de eerste dag meer dan zeventig procent van de opgeroepen meisjes zich bij de GGD had gemeld, zakte de opkomst na een week tot onder de zestig procent. *...*
Opkomst hpv-vaccinatie lager dan verwacht Gezondheidsnet
60 procent meisjes laat zich vaccineren NOS.nl
Reformatorisch Dagblad - Nederlands Dagblad - Omroep Brabant
*alle 52 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## christel1

Ik zie dat deze posting er al heel lang staat en er nog niemand op gereageerd heeft. 

Deze week is mijn 23 jaar oude dochter naar de gyneacoloog geweest met de vraag of hij het normaal vond dat bij ons in België het vaccin alleen terugbetaald wordt voor meisjes tussen de 12 en 18 en liefst voor ze sexueel contact hebben gehad. 
Hij vond het niet kunnen, zelfs bij oudere meisjes en volwassen vrouwen zou het nog heel efficiënt kunnen zijn om baarmoederhalskanker te vermijden. 
Vele dokters zijn er nog tegen omdat het niet tegen alle soorten van baarmoederhalskanker zou beschermen maar enkel tegen bepaalde maar hij vindt dat elke vrouw er recht zou moeten op hebben, met terugbetaling dus en ook al ben je ouder dan 18, je dan geen 400 euro zou moeten ophoesten om je te laten vaccineren want dit is voor veel ouders niet mogelijk als je een paar grieten rondlopen hebt. 
Mijn dochter gaat zich laten inenten als ze gaat werken, ik kan het spijtig genoeg niet betalen voor haar maar ze wil het risico niet nemen ook al heeft ze nog maar 1 relatie achter de rug, met dezelfde jongen al 8 jaar..... 
Mijn tweelingzus is gestorven aan borstkanker en de gynea heeft haar gerustgesteld dat zij zich geen zorgen moet maken maar dat mijn zus toch eigenlijk had moeten overgaan tot een gentest om te zien of haar kanker genetisch bepaald was (waarschijnlijk wel) om te zien of ze hem kon overgeven aan haar zonen en dochter maar ze heeft dit niet gedaan en ja nu is ze er niet meer en kan het ook niet meer...maar ik moet me wel regelmatig laten screenen, meer dan andere vrouwen, omdat ik haar tweelingzus ben en ik dan toch altijd meer risico loop op borstkanker of andere kankers...

----------


## afra1213

Zie hier de visie van de*Nederlandse Vereniging Kritisch Prikken*

http://www.nvkp.nl/fileadmin/nvkp/pd...feb%202012.pdf


Zie het rapport hierboven.

het is jammer dat de hulpstoffen in deze vaccinatie niet gezond zijn. Zie pagina 13
Aluminium is een neurotoxische stof die giftig is voor het zenuwstelsel en de hersenen. De concentratie van het aluminium in Cervarix is 36.000 maal hoger dan de Amerikaanse FDA veilig acht voor vloeistoffen die worden geïnjecteerd24. Aangetoond is dat Aluminium gedrags- en geheugenstoornissen geeft die een gevolg zijn van de dood van motorneuronen in dieren bij een dosis van 10 – 11 microgram/kg25. Vaccinatie met Cervarix zal bij 11 jaar oude meisjes gemiddeld een belasting geven van ongeveer 34 microgram/kg! Neurologische bijwerkingen zijn dan ook te verwachten.

Bij Gardasil vermeldt de fabrikant: aluminiumhydroxyfosfaat sulfaat (225 microgram Al), natriumchloride, L-histidine, Polysorbaat 80, Natriumboraat en water voor injectie. Deze hoeveelheid is weliswaar minder dan bij Cervarix maar nog altijd 18.000 maal de norm van de FDA.

Natriumchloride kennen we als zout. Polysorbaat 80 zit ook in antivries. Natriumboraat, ook bekend als borax, is giftig voor zenuwstelsel, nieren, lever, kan vruchtbaarheid en het ongeboren kind schaden en wordt gebruikt als gif tegen kakkerlakken. In 2005 heeft de National Library of Medicine (NLM) van de National Institutes of Health (NIH) gesteld dat natriumboraat bekend is als gevaarlijk gif en niet langer wordt gebruikt in medische preparaten. Toch is het een hulpstof bij Gardasil.*

----------


## Flogiston

Met alle respect, afra1213, maar _exact_ dezelfde tekst heb je geplaatst in het topic over vaccinatie tegen borstkanker (de derde reactie van boven). In dat topic zijn diverse reacties geschreven, maar jij hebt je tot op dit moment stil gehouden.

Ik vind het jammer dat je daar niet meer reageert, en hier opnieuw dezelfde tekst plaatst.

Wat is jouw reden om diezelfde discussie hier opnieuw aan te zwengelen, als ik vragen mag? Zou het niet beter zijn om bij dat andere topic te reageren?

----------


## christel1

Bij alle vaccinaties worden de voor- en de nadelen heel goed afgewogen. 
Voor een medicijn op de markt komt is het al heel veel getest, op dieren om te beginnen en daarna ook op mensen die zich "vrijwillig" kandidaat stellen (zie de dagbladen waar ze gezonde proefpersonen vragen om een medicijn uit te testen) alvorens ze het op de markt brengen. 
De geneeskunde is al ver gevorderd en er zullen altijd nieuwe medicijnen op de markt komen en nieuwe vaccins en maar goed ook. 
Ik neem ook verschillende medicijnen maar ja ik MOET ze nemen en soms als je de bijsluiter leest heb ik ook geen zin om ze te gaan slikken maar de voordelen spelen soms op tegen de nadelen. 
Sommige ouders doen hun huisdieren weg als er een kindje komt want de kat/hond zou wel eens bij het kindje kunnen gaan liggen.... Ik heb thuis bij mijn ouders altijd huisdieren gehad en ik ben aan niets allergisch, je maakt antistoffen aan als baby.... en mijn kinderen zijn van baby af gewoon gemaakt aan huisdieren en zijn dus ook aan nergens allergisch. De kat sliep soms wel bij hun in bed, zalig voor de kinderen die zich beschermd voelden, zalig voor de kater want hij lag warm tussen de dekens. 
Mijn zus haar kinderen mochten niet in contact komen met katten, resultaat de dochter is superallergisch voor katten... 
Van 1 ding heb ik wel spijt dat mijn dochter nooit de kattenbak heeft mogen uitkuisen toen ze klein was want ze heeft nooit katteziekte gehad toen ze klein was, is heel ongevaarlijk voor kinderen, je krijgt er hooguit wat koorts van (heb er zelf nooit iets van gemerkt) en nu zal ze als ze zwanger is moeten oppassen met het eten van rauwe groenten, en zal haar vlees altijd heel goed moeten doorbakken zijn... 
Mijn zoon is allergisch niet aan het vaccin waar ze hem mee inspuiten maar wel aan de basis waar het vaccin op gekweekt is... en daar maakt hij een allergische reactie op. 
Dit is 2 keer opgemerkt, 1 keer na een vaccinatie tegen tetanus, en 1 keer bij een herhalingsinenting tegen BMR. 
In het artikel van Afra zijn er meisjes die een reactie hebben gemaakt tegen de zogezegde HPV vaccinatie maar nergens kan ik lezen dat het tegen het product zelf was of dat het ook is gelijk bij mijn zoon, allergie tegen de basis waar het vaccin op gekweekt wordt (hier eierschelpen). 
Natuurlijk zal de vaccinatie zijn strepen nog moeten verdienen, je weet nu nog niet wat het vaccin in de toekomst zal uitwijzen, verdedigt het echt tegen baarmoederhalskanker of doet het gewoon niets maar dit is bij elk medicijn zo, zeker in de beginfase. 
Mijn grootmoeder heeft vroeger (ze is geboren in 1900) heel veel miskramen gehad en niemand kon uitleggen waarom ze deze miskramen kreeg tot er later werd vastgesteld dat vrouwen met een negatieve bloedgroep na een 1ste bevalling anti-stoffen kunnen aanmaken tegen hun volgende kind als ze niet direct na de bevalling worden ingespoten met een bepaald product zodat ze geen antistoffen gaan aanmaken bij de zwangerschap van hun volgende kind. 
Niemand in de familie heeft bloedgroep O-, behalve ik, zelfs mijn tweelingzus had O+ ja ja en we zaten in dezelfde buik maar wel een twee-eiïge tweeling en mijn gyneacoloog heeft me direct verwittigd als ik zwanger was van mijn zoon en zijn bloedgroep was O+ ik direct aan de verpleging en de gyneacoloog moest zeggen dat ik O- was zodat ik dus direct (binnen de 24 uur) een inspuiting kon krijgen zodanig dat ik bij een volgende zwangerschap geen antistoffen ging aanmaken tegen mijn eigen kind.... want had ik deze inspuiting niet gekregen dan had ik ofwel heel veel miskramen gehad en ook het risico gelopen om een gehandicapt kind op de wereld te zetten (heb in de biologieles heel goed opgelet want mijn lerares bio had hierdoor een doof kindje gekregen)... En ik had blijkbaar de bloedgroep ge-erfd van mijn grootmoeder want mijn ouders waren alle bei O+.... 
En ik ben zeker, het moment dat ze proefpersonen vragen om medicijnen te testen tegen Alzheimer ik de 1ste in de lijn ga staan omdat ik mijn mama zie aftakelen heb op 6 maand tijd, de Alzheimer was al langer vastgesteld en ze nam medicatie hiervoor en heeft lang geholpen maar als een plant wil ik niet eindigen hoor... 
En Afra, neem jij dan niets van medicijnen dat vraag ik me dan altijd af als ik je postings lees dan ben je echt contra de farmaceutische maatschappij, er wordt misschien veel gesjoemeld maar die bedrijven zijn er wel nodig om onze levens te redden en de kwaliteit ervan te verbeteren...

----------


## afra1213

Beste FLogiston,

Jullie wijzen ons op de voordelen en ik jullie op de nadelen.

ik begrijp niet waarom er bijvoorbeeld metalen in de vaccinatie zitten en in zulke hoge concentraties die niet in ons lichaam thuis horen.

Jullie wijzen iemand op de voordelen en ik op de nadelen, zo ontstaat er evenwicht in het verhaal en een ieder mag uiteraard zijn eigen keuze bepalen. Hierover discuseren heeft mijn inziens geen zin en zal ik ook niet doen.

----------


## Flogiston

En da's nou _precies_ de reden waarom ik reageerde - evenwicht!

Als je namelijk alleen jouw tekst zou lezen, zou je gaan denken dat vaccinatie behoorlijk riskant is. Daarom wilde ik evenwicht bereiken door te laten zien dat dat best meevalt - vandaar mijn reacties in deze draad, en ook in die andere draad, om wat andere gedachten te delen over aluminium en de overige stoffen.

_Waarom_ er metalen in de entstof zitten, zul je aan een echte kenner moeten vragen, dat kan ik je niet vertellen.

Dat metalen die in de ene vorm gevaarlijk zijn, in een andere vorm geheel onschuldig kunnen zijn, heb ik je in die andere draad (zie bovenstaande link) uitgelegd - zo heb ik geprobeerd het evenwicht terug te brengen in het verhaal.

Leuk toch, hoe we samen het totaalplaatje kunnen schilderen!

----------


## afra1213

_Waarom er metalen in de entstof zitten, zul je aan een echte kenner moeten vragen, dat kan ik je niet vertellen_

Dit is op zich een hele goede vraag, als deze stoffen er niet in zouden zitten zou ik zelf 
ook voorstander zijn geweest van dit soort vaccinaties.

Je vraag waarom er metalen inzitten heb ik inmmidels uitgezocht !
Er zit aluminiumhydroxyfosfaat in de vaccinatie. Hier wordt door de farmacie 
(kort door de bocht) gezegd dat het makelijk door de celwand heen kan dringen en zo de werkzame stoffen van het vaccin snel op de plaats kan brengen waar dit gewenst is.

Maar vreemd is dat er ook bekend is dat het door de bloed-hersenenbarriere heen kan dringen en vervolgens schade kan aanrichten in de hersenen.

Aluminiumhydroxy wordt hierdoor ook in verband gebracht met Alzheimer, Parkinson, Autisme, MS en nog andere ziekten.

Zo denk ik dat wij een evenwichtig geheel hebben van het totaalplaatje.

----------


## Flogiston

Dat vind ik nou jammer, afra1213 - hadden we net een mooi evenwicht bereikt, kom je toch weer met een paar beweringen zonder bronvermelding.

Ik ben nu ook maar even op zoek gegaan.

Je begon met de melding dat de FDA een lage maximale dosis heeft uitgevaardigd voor een bepaalde aluminiumverbinding. Dat was een goede referentie die je daar had gevonden. De FDA staat namelijk bekend om haar strengheid.

Die strengheid gaat zo ver dat de FDA de schrik is van elke farmaceut. Het is al meermaals gebeurd dat een farmaceut net een veelbelovend nieuw geneesmiddel had bedacht, en dat ze daar al honderden miljoenen (jawel, zoveel kost dat!) aan hadden uitgegeven - maar dat de FDA het nieuwe middel toch verbood. Weg honderden miljoenen...

Ik heb dus maar op de site van de FDA zelf gekeken. Daar vond ik *dit artikel* over aluminium in vaccins. Daarin zegt de FDA onder andere (vertaling van mij):
Vaccins met hulpstoffen die een aluminiumverbinding bevatten, hebben een bewezen veiligheidsprofiel van meer dan zestig jaar.Slechts in een enkel geval trad er een lokale reactie op.Opmerking: via ons voedsel en ons drinkwater krijgen we veel meer aluminium binnen dan via vaccins.
De conclusie lijkt me duidelijk: die enorm strenge FDA weet dat er bepaalde aluminiumverbindingen in vaccins zitten. Ze hebben de effecten daarvan goed bestudeerd. Gedurende de afgelopen ruim zestig jaar is gebleken dat deze aluminiumverbindingen veilig zijn, op een heel enkel geval na waarin een lokale overgevoeligheidsreactie optrad.

Discussie gesloten, lijkt me. Het plaatje is compleet.



Hoewel - je kunt je natuurlijk afvragen hoe het dan zit met die lage maximale dosis, die immers afkomstig is van diezelfde FDA. Maar daar hebben we het al over gehad.

We weten al dat de effecten van een materiaal (in dit geval: van aluminium) afhangen van de chemische vorm waarin dat materiaal voorkomt. En daarnaast van de vorm waarin het wordt toegediend.

Als voorbeeld heb ik al eerder keukenzout genoemd. Dat bestaat, chemisch gezien, voor 50% uit chloor. Jawel: het bijtende, irriterende, zelfs giftige chloor. Hetzelfde chloor waarvoor de FDA een extreem lage maximum dosis heeft vastgesteld, omdat het spul zo gevaarlijk is.

Waarom is keukenzout dan toch niet gevaarlijk? Via keukenzout krijgen we immers vele malen meer chloor binnen dan de FDA acceptabel vindt.

Het antwoord, reeds genoemd maar ik herhaal het hier: chloor in keukenzout is op een heel andere manier chemisch gebonden dan chloor in een zwembad of chloor in de fles uit het aanrechtkastje. De _vorm_ waarin het chloor voorkomt zorgt ervoor dat de ene vorm sterk giftig is, terwijl de andere vorm ongevaarlijk is.



Ik kan een tweede voorbeeld geven: lucht. De gewone lucht die wij dagelijk inademen. Die bevat zuurstof, stikstof, koolstofdioxide en waterdamp. Allemaal onschuldige stoffen.

Toch kan elke chemicus diezelfde stoffen uit lucht halen, ze op een andere manier aan elkaar koppelen, en op die manier blauwzuurgas maken. Dat is ook wel bekend als cyanide. Het is het gas dat overeenkomt met de cyaankali uit misdaadboeken.

Cyanide - extreem giftig, het is direct dodelijk. Het brandt je luchtpijp en je longen kapot, en het zorgt dat je bloed geen zuurstof meer kan transporteren zodat je stikt, zelfs als je daarna geen cyanide meer inademt en een zuurstofmasker krijgt opgezet. Extreem ellendig spul - maar het bestaat uit precies dezelfde stoffen die wij dagelijks inademen en die noodzakelijk zijn voor het leven.



Ligt het dan niet voor de hand dat de aluminiumverbinding waarvoor de FDA zo'n lage maximum dosis heeft vastgesteld, een heel andere verbinding is dan de aluminiumverbinding die in vaccins wordt gebruikt? De ene verbinding is giftig en kan hersenschade veroorzaken. De andere verbinding is ongevaarlijk en maakt een vaccin effectiever, zodat je minder ziekteverwekkers hoeft in te spuiten.

Aluminium is dus in de ene verbinding giftig, en in de andere verbinding nuttig. Net als chloor. En net als de stoffen die in lucht en in cyanidegas zitten.



Overigens heb ik dit al drie keer genoemd, en heb ik je gevraagd wat je hiervan vindt. Je hebt nooit op die vraag in willen gaan.

Mag ik vragen waarom niet?

Weet je het niet? Dat kan - niemand kan alles weten. Maar zeg dat dan gewoon, dat is echt geen schande.
Of ben je het er niet mee eens? Dat kan ook. Zeg dat dan gewoon, en vertel waarom je het er niet mee eens bent. Misschien heb je wel heel goede redenen - zolang je je stil houdt, zullen we dat nooit weten.

Ik wil je vragen in ieder geval niet te zwijgen. Nu geef ik mijn visie, in de hoop tot een open gesprek te komen. Maar je reageert niet op de dingen die ik noem. Je antwoordt niet op mijn vragen. In plaats daarvan zwijg je. Tot je een week later met hetzelfde verhaal komt, zonder op mijn woorden te zijn ingegaan. Het kan aan mij liggen, maar ik vind dat onprettig overkomen - alsof je me negeert, alsof je denkt: "Laat maar kletsen, ik houd me even stil, en ga daarna gewoon weer mijn gang."

Waarschijnlijk bedoel je het helemaal niet zo - maar dit is hoe het op mij overkomt. Daarom zou ik zo graag wat uitleg lezen, dat zorgt voor wederzijds begrip en respect.



Tot zover deze persoonlijke uitwijding. Terug naar de inhoud. Ik hoop dat ik met mijn speurtocht naar het standpunt van de FDA zelf een goede en betrouwbare bron heb aangeboord. Een bron die, op grond van meer dan zestig jaar ervaring, weet dat in ieder geval _deze_ aluminiumverbinding volstrekt ongevaarlijk is.

----------


## afra1213

FLogiston,

Wij zijn 3 maanden op een ander forum aan het discuseren geweest en toen jij mij weer gevonden had op dit forum heb ik direct aangegeven niet meer met je te willen discuseren. 

Deze uitlokking tot een nieuwe zinloze discusie zal niets meer toevoegen aan dit forum, laat ieder zijn eigen beeld maar vormen. Dat is de ware reden waarom ik jou steeds "negeert"

Je zal toch, na 3 maanden, er aan moeten wennen dat ik niet meer inhoudelijk met jou in discussie ga !

----------


## Flogiston

Op dat andere forum hebben we drie _dagen_ gediscussieerd, niet drie maanden. Ook dat heb ik al eerder genoemd - maar opnieuw negeer je mijn woorden.

Maar goed, genoeg geschreven. Je hebt nu in ieder geval duidelijk gemaakt waarom je geen antwoord geeft op de punten die ik inbreng.

Ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik dat wel jammer vind. Ik probeer zo goed mogelijk in te gaan op de punten die jij inbrengt, en jij negeert mijn punten en herhaalt slechts je eigen lijstje. Dat voelt niet evenwichtig.

Maar oké, dat is jouw keuze, en daar heb ik geen invloed op.

Laten we deze discussie dan maar voor gesloten verklaren. We hebben allebei onze visie kunnen geven. Ik had graag het gesprek aangegaan om _samen_ op ontdekkingstocht te gaan naar de waarheid. Want weet je - als ik terugkijk op de momenten waarop ik echt nieuwe inzichten heb verworven, dan heb ik die inzichten nooit gekregen van mensen die iets zeiden waar ik het al mee eens was. Nee, ik heb juist nieuwe inzichten opgedaan door te luisteren naar mensen die iets zeiden waar ik het juist _niet_ mee eens was.

Soms bleek in zo'n geval dat ik een beter idee had dan de ander; dan had de ander na afloop iets van mij geleerd.

Soms bleek het andersom te zijn. Dat had de ander een beter idee dan ik, en had ik na afloop iets van de ander geleerd.

Beide mogelijkheden voelden heel fijn en leerzaam aan. Ik denk nog met genoegen aan die momenten terug.

Maar het allerfijnste waren toch wel de momenten waarop geen van beide een beter idee had dan de ander. Dan gingen we het gesprek aan, we leerden van elkaar, en ontdekten samen een geheel nieuw idee, dat veel beter was dan de ideeën die ieder afzonderlijk had bedacht.

Dát waren de échte leermomenten, het gevoel van het daadwerkelijk verkrijgen van een dieper inzicht in onze wereld.

Ik hoop nog veel van zulke leermomenten te mogen meemaken.

----------

